# Créer un package de fichier



## Gz' (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si à la manière d'un fichier .app il était possible de créer mon propre type de fichier du même genre qui au final n'est  qu'un dossier avec d'autres fichiers dedans. J'arrive pas à trouver ça sur le net, je ne sais pas trop quoi chercher en fait.

Ce serait pour lier ces fichiers a une application java.


----------



## Fìx (12 Février 2011)

En fait tu voudrais savoir comment créer une "Image Disque"?


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
====> Construire son premier package avec PackageMaker outil gratuit fourni avec les "Developer Tools"par Apple. 
Il suffit de s&#8217;enregistrer sur le site comme développeur  ====> http://developer.apple.com


----------



## Fìx (12 Février 2011)

Ok.... j'avais rien compris donc....

'm'étonnais aussi! :rateau:





=>[]


----------



## Gz' (12 Février 2011)

Une application Mac est en fait juste un dossier avec un nom .app si tu fais clic droit > Voir contenu du paquet (je suis pas sur en Français) on peut voir qu'il s'agit d'un simple dossier avec d'autres fichiers dedans.

Et je voudrais créer un nouveau type de fichier (ex: fichier.plop) qui soit en fait un dossier contenant d'autres fichiers mais qui soit vu par le système comme un fichier et non un dossier.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

Ha ba ça c'est pas possible. C'est un niveau du Finder que ça se passe. Tu ne peut pas faire en sorte qu'un dossier soit affiché comme un paquet.  Par contre, tu peux utiliser ".app".


----------



## Gz' (12 Février 2011)

Pourtant il y en a un paquet de fichier comme ça comme les fichier .growlStyle,  ou la librairie iPhoto par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

Ils ont dus marchander avec Apple... Nan, je rigole. Là, je sèche...
Attend... Tous les packages ont un dossier "Content" puis un fichier "PkgInfo" ou un "Info.plist".
Le PkgInfo de iPhoto contient 
	
	



```
iPlbiPho
```
Essai par là...


----------



## Gz' (12 Février 2011)

Ouais, j'ai commencé a regarder dans ce coin, et je pense qu'il faut ajouter une entrée dans le info.plist de l'application "maître" de ces fichiers.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2011)

Les plug-ins n'ont pas d'application maître, je crois...


----------



## Gz' (12 Février 2011)

Je ne veux pas faire de plug-in, juste un type de fichier


----------



## Céroce (14 Février 2011)

Les "paquets" sont appelés des "bundles" sous Mac OS X. Chaque fichier possède un drapeau "Bundle" (géré au niveau du gestionnaire de fichiers).

Pour passer un répertoire en bundle:

```
SetFile -a B monBundle
```

Pour retirer le drapeau Bundle:

```
SetFile -a b monBundle
```


Avec Cocoa, NSFileManager possède les méthodes nécessaires.


----------



## Gz' (15 Février 2011)

Bon, j'ai trouvé une autre solution, qui consiste a éditer le fichier info.plist de l'application "maître" qui va servir à ouvrir le bundle. il suffit de rajouter ça :

("tehhis" étant l'extension de mon bundle)


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<array>
	<dict>
		<key>CFBundleTypeExtensions</key>
		<array>
			<string>tehhis</string>
		</array>
		<key>CFBundleTypeIconFile</key>
		<string>tehhis</string>
		<key>CFBundleTypeName</key>
		<string>Tehhis Form</string>
		<key>CFBundleTypeRole</key>
		<string>Editor</string>
		<key>LSTypeIsPackage</key>
		<true/>
		<key>NSPersistentStoreTypeKey</key>
		<string>XML</string>
	</dict>
</array>
</plist>
```


----------

